# ***OFFICIAL*** Erick Silva vs. Dong Hyun Kim Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
























​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Boom!! Got my vote in first STUN GUN!!! That assures victory!




:thumb02:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Pffft you got lucky. Kim is going to put on a grappling clinic


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm torn on this one... My vBookies are going on Stun Gun to grapple Silva effectively enough to shut him down, something he's most definitely capable of... Though I'll be concious of the fact that Silva could finish this fight at any time. 

All I know is that the winner of this fight is going to look mighty impressive, whoever that may be.

I'm glad I'm not emotionally invested in either fighter like you two poor saps above me (  ) so I can really enjoy this fight; these two are ridiculously talented in very different ways.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Stun Gun by decision. Silva is always a dangerous opponent, but I think Stun Gun can tire him out and effectively turn this into a grappling match.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Stapler said:


> Stun Gun by decision. Silva is always a dangerous opponent, but I think Stun Gun can tire him out and effectively turn this into a grappling match.


Obviously a die hard Silva fan here but I don't disagree.

Honestly I think this fight comes down to when it ends. I can't see a way personally that Stun Gun finishes Silva... so basically, if the fight is stopped I think it will be Silva. If it goes for 15, I'd predict a judges nod for Kim.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Erick Silva is almost a 3 to 1 favorite on the books.

I'll go with the Brazilian in Brazil.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Almost makes me want to put money on Stun Gun. I'm not a betting man though. I work hard for my money. :hug:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

AJClark said:


> I'm torn on this one... My vBookies are going on Stun Gun to grapple Silva effectively enough to shut him down, something he's most definitely capable of... Though I'll be concious of the fact that Silva could finish this fight at any time.
> 
> All I know is that the winner of this fight is going to look mighty impressive, whoever that may be.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not emotionally invested in either fighter like you two poor saps above me (  ) so I can really enjoy this fight; these two are ridiculously talented in very different ways.


Yeah its going to suck for me if Kim loses, even more so if its a close decision. Either way this will be a fun fight. 

I think Kim wins this fight, I see him taking Silva down and working for subs, using his top control and using his GnP to win this fight by UD or could be a SD. 

Kim could win this fight if he commits to the sub more than he normally does, but he probably won't because he does not like to give up position. 

Silva is a more powerful and explosive striker and could finish it standing. I think people are look back too much at the Condit fight. Kim's striking has improved a lot since then, he is much better at keeping distance.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva got his learning curve in the Fitch fight, and he nearly won that. I think we see a more patient Silva, which ultimately makes him even more deadly. Kid is very well rounded and does not have a problem with wrestlers, he just wants/wanted a sick highlight reel and didn't care if he gassed trying to get it.

A more mature Erick takes this impressively.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

have a hard time rooting for a guy whos best chance at victory is SD or UD.. war silva


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know why, but despite Silva's mass of skills, I don't ever see him being a big name. I have a feeling he loses this, but I hope he wins.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DHK is a very good grappler, but I don't know why I have a feeling ppl are sleeping on Erick's grappling skills. He is a very strong technical grappler himself, who started to lose positions to Fitch only after gassing. So grappling wise, if Erick paces himself, I see a toss up, being the undeniable striking advantage to the Brazilian.
That's a good fight to watch.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't know why, but despite Silva's mass of skills, I don't ever see him being a big name.


His problem is that he fights too aggressive. He can overwhelm a lot of opponents, but the smart fighters at the top will frustrate him unless he learns to pace himself and fight with controlled aggression, only exploding when it really makes sense.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

This could be another Condit/Kim. Bother fighters are talented, but I think with Silva, the sky is the limit.

Kinda reminds me of a younger Shogun with his style.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> His problem is that he fights too aggressive. He can overwhelm a lot of opponents, but the smart fighters at the top will frustrate him unless he learns to pace himself and fight with controlled aggression, only exploding when it really makes sense.


Yeah maybe that's it. I just don't really see him being a Vitor kind of guy where he throws rapid punches to crush someone. He seems like the kind of guy who's be like a weaker version of Machida.

All the same, he has the skillset to go the distance.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this fight will be something like the Fitch vs Silva fight just less exciting. Kim will do what he always does that is control the opponent and look for the decision. I hope Silva proves me wrong and is able to avoid Kim's game, I think its possible Silva does have the skill to do this but I'm still leaning more towards Kim being able to control most of the fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh damn, this is the first time I've heard about this fight. 

This one is going to be a lot of fun. Hopefully a three rounder with lots of back and forth.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah maybe that's it. I just don't really see him being a Vitor kind of guy where he throws rapid punches to crush someone. *He seems like the kind of guy who's be like a weaker version of Machida.*
> 
> All the same, he has the skillset to go the distance.


Hey Clyde, we agree he's not like Vitor, but do you care to elaborate what are the similarities you see between Erick and Machida?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure why people are saying this will be like the Fitch fight. Stun Gun has a better top game than Fitch, and is a better grappler overall.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Not sure why people are saying this will be like the Fitch fight. Stun Gun has a better top game than Fitch, and is a better grappler overall.


And I am not sure what makes you think Stun Gun is an overall better grappler than Erick. Don't take me wrong, I like both guys and I want to see those two scrambling and as I said, I think is a toss up. But as right now, on paper, I can't understand how Stun Gun is a better grappler. I can give him an advantage in Judo, his specialty, but Erick is a black belt in Judo himself and BJJ. Fighting wise, Stun Gun has only one submission in his career, none in UFC, while Erick has 9.

We shall see after they clash.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And I am not sure what makes you think Stun Gun is an overall better grappler than Erick. Don't take me wrong, I like both guys and I want to see those two scrambling and as I said, I think is a toss up. But as right now, on paper, I can't understand how Stun Gun is a better grappler. I can give him an advantage in Judo, his specialty, but Erick is a black belt in Judo himself and BJJ. Fighting wise, Stun Gun has only one submission in his career, none in UFC, while Erick has 9.
> 
> We shall see after they clash.


Silva is a great grappler, he has a better submission game than Kim. But Kim has such an overwhelming top game and is able to control almost anyone. I think it will be a close fight though


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Silva is a great grappler, he has a better submission game than Kim. But Kim has such an overwhelming top game and is able to control almost anyone. I think it will be a close fight though


Can't wait. :thumb03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Silva is a great grappler, he has a better submission game than Kim. But Kim has such an overwhelming top game and is able to control almost anyone. I think it will be a close fight though


I think your mistaking aggression for skill. Kim is a very patient grappler who does not risk losing control it's like saying wanderlei is the best striker cause he is constantly looking for the knock out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

E. Silva has to take this in order to prove he's a true contender and not just another rising star. I can see Stun Gun pulling the win by decisioning him, but I'm thinkin' Erick will unleash some hard shots going for the TKO. Some kind of a body shot or kick.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> E. Silva has to take this in order to prove he's a true contender and not just another rising star. I can see Stun Gun pulling the win by decisioning him, but I'm thinkin' Erick will unleash some hard shots going for the TKO. Some kind of a body shot or kick.


The closer the fight gets the more confident I am in the outcome. I completely agree, I think we're going to see Kim wilt in the second at the latest


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so excited for this fight. it will be a fun one, most likely a close fight with Kim winning


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I keep thinking of this fight and I can only imagine two outcomes. Either Silva puts Stun Gun away or Stun Gun wears him down and cruises to a decision. Still gotta go with Kim.

I expect the first round to be crazy. A fresh Silva is scary. Wondering how Stun Gun will react to this. Patience will be important.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

I just wish Stun Gun would improve his g'n'p - he's great at getting the TD's but never accomplishes anything from there other than 'dominant position' for points' sake. Read somewhere about him saying in an interview his MMA wrestling is superior to GSP's but atleast St Pierre's gnp does damage... I believe Kim would get much more respect if he improved his submission game & finish rate imho...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kim is going down to strikes in this one....simple as.

Silva would have to look miserable to lose this one


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Kim is going down to strikes in this one....simple as.
> 
> Silva would have to look miserable to lose this one


Agree here. I see a 1st round KO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

arkanoydz said:


> I just wish Stun Gun would improve his g'n'p - he's great at getting the TD's but never accomplishes anything from there other than 'dominant position' for points' sake. Read somewhere about him saying in an interview his MMA wrestling is superior to GSP's but atleast St Pierre's gnp does damage... I believe Kim would get much more respect if he improved his submission game & finish rate imho...


It's funny because he got the name "Stun Gun" from his dynamite left hand, which he never uses in the UFC.

He was also known for dynamic throws in Korea and instead now he goes for trips just so he can secure position.

I'd say it was because of the quality of fighters but guys like Sadalloh and Pierson are hardly world beaters.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kim is gonna takedown, control and frustrate Silva for 15 minutes. 

No way Kim gives this fight away.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Kim will win this one. If it ends in the first or second, it'll probably be Erik knocking Kim clean out, but if it goes to the third I think Kim's got it.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Stun Gun 10-9


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Erick needs to stop the whole walk away like a bad ass and trying to turn and land that uppercut. It's really obvious. Also he's clearly showing he's a better striker stand in and knock him out, stop trying to show boat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> It's funny because he got the name "Stun Gun" from his dynamite left hand, which he never uses in the UFC.
> 
> He was also known for dynamic throws in Korea and instead now he goes for trips just so he can secure position.
> 
> I'd say it was because of the quality of fighters but guys like Sadalloh and Pierson are hardly world beaters.


Well, there it is lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Omg...the Left Hand Returned


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh Shit...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy dogshit, did that just happen?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

THANK GOD. Kim gassed quickly. I'm so happy right now, Kim wasn't looking like his normal self. Silva did well


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW, that's crazy, but sucked he held the fence.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hold yourself up with the cage then get a KO......it's been an unusual night.

I'm calling it now, Maia shields ends in a spectacular KO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rofl...that's hilarious...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Stick that in your arse Brazil!!!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy shit.

Gotta move that head when you throw or you get drilled on the dual exchange like that.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy F****

Kim is an animal. I thought he was done for.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fence grabbing pays off again. He was holding on for dear life too.

I swear if you make it to the UFC you'd be stupid to not grab shorts, poke eyes and hold fences.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

KO of the night & he gets no interview?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Erick Silva just doesn't have the conditioning to be a top 10 WW...and it looked like Kim was folding as soon as he started getting hit.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)




----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Fence grabbing pays off again. He was holding on for dear life too.
> 
> I swear if you make it to the UFC you'd be stupid to not grab shorts, poke eyes and hold fences.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Silva was nonstop fence grabbing earlier in the fight. It is just flat out dumb to not grab the fence or the shorts if it will help you.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Fence grabbing pays off again. He was holding on for dear life too.
> 
> I swear if you make it to the UFC you'd be stupid to not grab shorts, poke eyes and hold fences.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Silva also grabbed the fence earlier... May not have been as obvious, but it happened.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Fence grabbing pays off again. He was holding on for dear life too.
> 
> I swear if you make it to the UFC you'd be stupid to not grab shorts, poke eyes and hold fences.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, I wanted kim to win and when he grabbed the fence I thought shit this might change the outcome...but I can't say I woudln't do it in his position.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kim wasn't folding when he got hit, he kept going. He was getting hurt by the knee though.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

osmium said:


> Silva was nonstop fence grabbing earlier in the fight. It is just flat out dumb to not grab the fence or the shorts if it will help you.


I'm watching this fight on a laggy ass internet connection and missed his fence grabbing. Good to know.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Silva was fence grabbing in both rounds. Silva would have been on the ground shortly after he swarmed Stun Gun at the beginning of the second if he had not grabbed the fence. And we all know he wouldn't have gotten up till the bell.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Erick Silva just doesn't have the conditioning to be a top 10 WW...and it looked like Kim was folding as soon as he started getting hit.


Silva looked like he'd pace himself much better than in his previous fights. That he nonetheless gassed so quickly was really weird.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I just found it funny that Stun Gun finally unleashes the left hand he had buried deep in the depths of Korea as he's getting desperate and wants to stop getting hit in the face and body.


Im pretty sure the only reason he doesn't use it is because he doesnt like getting hit....ironic.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Silva was nonstop fence grabbing earlier in the fight. It is just flat out dumb to not grab the fence or the shorts if it will help you.





HitOrGetHit said:


> Silva also grabbed the fence earlier... May not have been as obvious, but it happened.





MagiK11 said:


> lol, I wanted kim to win and when he grabbed the fence I thought shit this might change the outcome...but I can't say I woudln't do it in his position.


I'm not condemning Kim for it haha. Just pointing out that it happens all the damn time. If you Jose Aldo same thing. I feel like if you hold the fence or grab shorts or whatever and change where the fight was going and immeditatly turn around and knock a guy out there kind of needs to be a change. Bisping same thing. 

If you prevent yourself from being taken to the ground, get a point taken but get to stay standing and get a KO you'd be stupid not to exploit the rules. Take all the points you want, if I stop you points don't matter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh: Joe Silva.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I figured Kim would win, but I'm surprised that it was by knock out. You can't put too much stock on unproven fighters like Silva. Kim may not be a top 5 yet, but I see him as a couple steps above the competition Silva has been beating.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think Kim would have gassed as quickly as he did if Silva wasn't landing those big knees on him. I think Kim did an excellent job with pressuring and when he got Silva to the ground it was all him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

A lot of guys gassed tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Kim is a lot better than what he showed tonight. He went out trying to fight aggressively to gas Silva, which he did. But he also gassed himself a bit, though I do think Silva's knees played a big part in Kim gassing. Kim was very reckless, which normally he's not that reckless, and it paid off, but could have cost him.

For those saying he has no chin, I'd hate to disagree, but you are wrong. Kim can take a shot, just not a flying knee.

I hope he gets a top 10 guy next, he deserves it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva decided not to grow up then... he just tries to get knockouts walking backwards, he's more worried about his next tattoo.

Kim is a retard, you'll see more fight technique watching monkeys on Discovery channel.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

crazy fight, Good first round for DHK but he gassed worse than Silva.. then Silva starts tagging him and it looks like it only a matter of time and then POW haymaker on the button! Silva is out cold.. never would i have thought..

also impressed with DHK's chin and recovery..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I really hope Silva is able to put it together at some point, i love watching his fights, even Fitch and Kim can have a good fight with Silva.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was a funny fight. Dong ended up gassing himself putting on that pace from the get go. It inadvertently helped em because Erick became really sloppy and engaged in a Korean Zombie type of fight. 

Lack of experience in Silva's area.
- still lacking in cardio which leads me to believe he should cut a bit more weight on that frame and focus on HIT routines.
- keep composure even in very messy situations

Dong showed he wants to put on more exciting fights. But it was pretty reckless...hahaha! I'm almost certain KZ got into his mind. 

Really wanted to see Erick Silva vs Rory.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Well....







Poop!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> A lot of guys gassed tonight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is what I was thinking while watching.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

well at least now his nickname is fitting..


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> This was a funny fight. Dong ended up gassing himself putting on that pace from the get go. It inadvertently helped em because Erick became really sloppy and engaged in a Korean Zombie type of fight.
> 
> Lack of experience in Silva's area.
> - still lacking in cardio which leads me to believe he should cut a bit more weight on that frame and focus on HIT routines.
> ...


I can't see Kim fighting this reckless again, he is lucky they both gassed, and that he was able to recover so fast. Like I said he is better than what he was last night


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> Silva was nonstop fence grabbing earlier in the fight. It is just flat out dumb to not grab the fence or the shorts if it will help you.


Well you can grab your own shorts. 

Its like this, if I think this TD is going to allow you to win this round then whats the deterrent to grabbing the fence if I know I have a warning coming if I get caught?

As far as strategy goes its all good until Dana gets pissed and gets rid of you so there is always that possible negative outcome.

It would be kind of gnarly if a fighter left his finger behind in the fence one of these days lol.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Good , I'm not the only one that had an orgasm when that happen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAXFZzjtY58






jk , I was rooting for Erick Silva , he's way more technical , and fun to watch... but still was amazing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Erick was a fool to be so reckless against Stun Gun. He was doing OK, but wrongly counted DHK out trying to finish him. That was a good fight, though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Erick was a fool to be so reckless against Stun Gun. He was doing OK, but wrongly counted DHK out trying to finish him. That was a good fight, though.


That is how the guy fights and why he was winning in the first place.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Someone mentioned to "never bet against the Dong." This fight exemplifies that notion. 

It's interesting to see normally tactical fighters throw with reckless abandonment. I think it could have been co-FOTN since no SOTN was awarded.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

... and that is why he's called Stun Gun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ever notice he utilizes one type of strike and continues with it. The crane kick and then the spinning back punch. 

Thinking about this fight still makes me laugh...haha.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Ever notice he utilizes one type of strike and continues with it. The crane kick and then the spinning back punch.
> 
> Thinking about this fight still makes me laugh...haha.


Why is it making you laugh :O 

He used the spinning back fist twice, and crane kick is something he always uses.


----------

